# Here's the real reason the USA went to Iraq in the "GWOT"



## CrusaderFrank (Nov 14, 2014)

"Europe's dream of promoting the euro as a competitor to the U.S. dollar may get a boost from SADDAM HUSSEIN. Iraq says that from now on, it wants payments for its oil in euros, despite the fact that the battered European currency unit, which used to be worth quite a bit more than $1, has dropped to about 82[cents]. Iraq says it will no longer accept dollars for oil because it does not want to deal "in the currency of the enemy.""

Foreign Exchange Saddam Turns His Back on Greenbacks - TIME

I never fully understood why Iraq was next on the "To Do" list in going after "terrorism"  this makes it clear now.

More and more, it's apparent that Bush and the CIA had a big hand in perpetrating 9/11. In 2001, we were headed toward real budget surpluses, subsequent tax cuts and reduced government involvement in our lives and finances, and then supposedly some camel fuckers living in caves in Pashtun figured out how to get control of US Commercial airliners and topple the WTC.

Uh huh.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Nov 14, 2014)

CrusaderFrank said:


> "Europe's dream of promoting the euro as a competitor to the U.S. dollar may get a boost from SADDAM HUSSEIN. Iraq says that from now on, it wants payments for its oil in euros, despite the fact that the battered European currency unit, which used to be worth quite a bit more than $1, has dropped to about 82[cents]. Iraq says it will no longer accept dollars for oil because it does not want to deal "in the currency of the enemy.""
> 
> Foreign Exchange Saddam Turns His Back on Greenbacks - TIME
> 
> ...



No one in their right mind wants dollars en masse'. US economy is going to collapse. Not a matter of if, but when.


----------



## Taz (Nov 14, 2014)

CrusaderFrank said:


> "Europe's dream of promoting the euro as a competitor to the U.S. dollar may get a boost from SADDAM HUSSEIN. Iraq says that from now on, it wants payments for its oil in euros, despite the fact that the battered European currency unit, which used to be worth quite a bit more than $1, has dropped to about 82[cents]. Iraq says it will no longer accept dollars for oil because it does not want to deal "in the currency of the enemy.""
> 
> Foreign Exchange Saddam Turns His Back on Greenbacks - TIME
> 
> ...


They were CIA-trained camel fuckers.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Nov 14, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > "Europe's dream of promoting the euro as a competitor to the U.S. dollar may get a boost from SADDAM HUSSEIN. Iraq says that from now on, it wants payments for its oil in euros, despite the fact that the battered European currency unit, which used to be worth quite a bit more than $1, has dropped to about 82[cents]. Iraq says it will no longer accept dollars for oil because it does not want to deal "in the currency of the enemy.""
> ...


 
*No one in their right mind wants dollars en masse'*

I'll take dollars, en masse.


----------



## wisdomkayee (Nov 18, 2014)

Share to you
2012榮耀盼望 Vol.94 美國為何要推翻和殺死侯賽因和卡達菲：


----------



## Cross (Nov 25, 2014)

The reason President Bush went to Iraq is because Bernard Lewis convinced him it would be worthwhile if it worked and would change the paradigm of autocratic dictators in the region. It didn't work, they love them some autocratic dictators, without them they fall back into tribalism...


----------



## Treeshepherd (Nov 25, 2014)

I wouldn't announce the death of the greenback just yet. It's precisely because we have ridiculously ginormous military capabilities that the USD continues to backstop central banks around the world. We have a willingness to use military power when it serves our economic purposes. The EU has no such capability or willingness. China is trying to get to that point.


----------



## montelatici (Dec 11, 2014)

The only problem the EU has is that they don't let the ECB do massive QE as the U.S. has been doing to the tune of 3 trillion dollars over the past 2-3 years.


----------



## Treeshepherd (Dec 11, 2014)

I was one who was running around like chicken little, saying that the sky is falling. But then I learned a simple truth; it's all relative. It's all relative, baby. Our economic policies are graded on a curve. We merely need to be one scintilla less retarded than the next retard government to remain kings of the mountain of retards.


----------

